# chocolatine / pain au chocolat



## madolo

Punky Zoé said:


> Comment ? On parlerait de chocolat sans moi ???
> 
> 
> *bille *aussi quand j'étais petite ("du pain et une bille de chocolat") et à l'intérieur de la chocolatine ... pardon du "pain au chocolat"


la chocolatine, ça a quand même plus de goût 


Note de la modération : nouveau fil créé à partir de ce dernier.


----------



## Nicomon

Au Québec aussi, on dit chocolatine.  Et à mon avis (à part la forme) la délicieuse chose ressemble plus à un croissant qu'à un pain. Je pense comme cette personne. 



> Français du sud: "Mais non c'est forcément chocolatine! Car un pain au chocolat c'est obligatoirement du pain (baguette par exemple) avec un morceau de chocolat dedans! Ou alors on devrait dire croissant au chocolat, ça ce serait plus logique."


----------



## janpol

jamais entendu "chocolatine" ! Par contre, je fréquente assidument le "(petit) pain au chocolat" qui est effectivement une viennoiserie comme le croissant. Il ne me semble pas envisageable d'adopter le nom "croissant au chocolat" car le croissant doit son nom à sa forme. Le morceau de pain + du chocolat ?  Chez moi, "du pain avec du chocolat", simplement.


----------



## Aoyama

On s'écarte un peu du probleme initial ici ... Le pain au chocolat, que je n'appellerais pas "petit pain au chocolat", n'est pas du pain ni un petit pain mais comme on sait une viennoiserie dont la pâte est très proche du croissant, mais ce n'est pas un croissant.
Quant au croissant, s'il y en a aux amandes, au jambon etc, il n'y en pas, que je sache, au chocolat ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Aoyama said:


> [...]
> Quant au croissant, s'il y en a aux amandes, au jambon etc, il n'y en pas, que je sache, au chocolat ...


Ben si ! (et peut-être plus à l'étranger qu'en France)


----------



## Aoyama

J'ai bien vu, et il y a aussi ce genre de trucs au Japon ... Maintenant, sont-ce vraiment des _croissants_ au chocolat ? 
Pour ce qui est du Japon, des ersatz de croissants avec quelque chose qui ressemble à du chocolat ...


----------



## Nicomon

Pour moi une chocolatine ressemble à ça.  Quant aux croissants... faut chercher un peu pour en trouver de bons.  Certains sont plutôt "soufflés". 

Et on trouve en effet des croissants - en forme de croissant - au chocolat, de format régulier ou mini (3 ou 4 petites bouchées ou 2 de goinfre) à une boulangerie/pâtisserie que j'aime bien. Choix de pâte feuilletée ou briochée (que je préfère). Je vous en commande combien?


----------



## francois74

le terme de "chocolatine" est utilisé plutôt dans la partie sud de la France et qui correspond à ce que dans les autres régions françaises on qualifie de "pain au chocolat" lorsqu'on va l'acheter dans une boulangerie et dont la photo est proposée dans le lien de Nicomon à 17h29...

Je tiens à préciser que si on va dans le sud de la France et qu'on demande un pain au chocolat au boulanger il saura tout de suite ce que vous souhaitez...par contre si vous allez dans certaines autres régions et que vous demandiez une chocolatine au boulanger...pas sûr qu'il sache immédiatement ce que vous souhaitez. Encore un débat nord / sud ?


----------



## Nicomon

[...]

Ça, c'est un pain au chocolat.


----------



## Nanon

Nord-Sud ? Pas sûr : il y a une rupture dans le continuum du pain au chocolat. Ou alors je ne suis pas sur la bonne transversale.
Région parisienne : pain au chocolat
Lyon : chocolatine (il me semble)
Aix-en-Provence pendant toute mon enfance, et encore maintenant : pain au chocolat...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nanon said:


> Nord-Sud ? Pas sûr : il y a une rupture dans le continuum du pain au chocolat. Ou alors je ne suis pas sur la bonne transversale.
> Région parisienne : pain au chocolat
> Lyon : chocolatine (il me semble)
> Aix-en-Provence pendant toute mon enfance, et encore maintenant : pain au chocolat...


Je crois que tu as raison, Sud-ouest, c'est sûr, on est chocolatine, Sud-est je ne suis pas certaine et Lyon, je n'ai pas noté, quand j'y étais.


----------



## itka

A Nice, il n'est pas question de "chocolatine". A première lecture, je ne savais pas de quoi il s'agissait.
Peut-être un boulanger immigré (d'ailleurs en France) le comprendrait-il, mais un boulanger d'ici ne saurait sans doute pas ce qu'on lui demande.

Ça (cette chose absolument délicieuse) s'appelle ici un "pain au chocolat".

Je n'ai jamais vu de _croissants_ au chocolat, mais je suis bien persuadée que ça existe, peut-être même ici... 
Par contre, Nico, ce que tu nous présentes sous le nom de "pain au chocolat" n'a aucune réalité pour moi. Je ne sais même pas comment je pourrais l'appeler..."pain de mie avec pépites de chocolat" peut-être... et je ne saurais pas davantage quand le manger. Au p'tit déj' ou au goûter un vrai "pain au choc" est tellement meilleur ! Et sinon... quand ?


----------



## mickaël

A Montpellier, on comprend aussi bien "chocolatine" que "pain au chocolat" *. Mais on dit peut-être plus "pain au chocolat", quand même.

* Dans les cours de récréation, c'est du moins ce que je pouvais entendre.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Par contre, Nico, ce que tu nous présentes sous le nom de "pain au chocolat" n'a aucune réalité pour moi. Je ne sais même pas comment je pourrais l'appeler..."pain de mie avec pépites de chocolat" peut-être... et je ne saurais pas davantage quand le manger. Au p'tit déj' ou au goûter un vrai "pain au choc" est tellement meilleur ! Et sinon... quand ?


 
Je pense comme toi itka (bonjour). Une chocolatine c'est bien meilleur au déjeuner.  
J'ai trouvé cette photo et je l'ai mise parce que c'est ce que moi, j'appellerais _pain au chocolat_. Comme pain aux raisins . 
J'appelle brioche ou danoise aux raisins ce qu'on voit sur la photo de gauche, à la première ligne.


----------



## itka

Coucou Nico (et les autres !)  L'ambiguité continue.
Ce qu'on appelle ici "pain aux raisins" c'est ça !

Tout ce vocabulaire est capital. 
Imaginez que vous vous trouvez dans une région à "chocolatine" et que vous vouliez un "pain au chocolat"... Tragique !


----------



## Punky Zoé

itka said:


> Tout ce vocabulaire est capital.
> Imaginez que vous vous trouvez dans une région à "chocolatine" et que vous vouliez un "pain au chocolat"... Tragique !


C'est l'inverse qui est plus fréquent et qui est plus tragique encore !  (les tenants de la chocolatine sont généralement capables de deviner ce que peut-être un pain au chocolat, l'inverse est moins vrai ).


----------



## Lezert

On retrouve aussi cette disparité dans les appellations des pains ( _un_ _pain _ici  est _une flûte_ ailleurs , la baguette n'a pas la même taille, etc. )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

On parle (et on mange) des pains au chocolat à Marseille et sa région (dont Aix-en-Provence) : ceci ne fait aucun doute.
Je me souviens que des cousins de Toulouse voulaient toujours leurs chocolatines au goûter. Elles avaient ceci de particulier qu'elles étaient bien plus obèses que mes pains au chocolat marseillais, et qu'elle avaient une couche plus sucrée sur le dessus.
Je suis donc d'accord avec Nanon : on ne peut parler de clivage Nord/Sud dans ce cas précis... 
(et moi aussi j'abrège en pain au choc, itka  )


----------



## tilt

Le fait est que _pain _désigne toute une variété de préparations à base de farine.
Dire _un pain au chocolat_ pour parler de ce que certains appellent _une chocolatine _(mot qui n'a jamais fait partie de mon vocabulaire de Lyonnais) n'est donc pas une aberration.


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> (et moi aussi j'abrège en pain au choc, itka  )


Et nous, on abrège en "une choco" ! 
Ayant été avertie, jeune, que dans des contrées étrangères, on disait pain au chocolat au lieu de chocolatine, je n'ai pas essuyé de revers quand je m'y suis rendue, mais je me souviens avoir entendu raconter de telles mésaventures par des personnes qui avaient été la risée de la boulangère et de ses clients...


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Ayant été avertie, jeune, que dans des contrées étrangères...


Étrangères ?


----------



## itka

tilt said:


> Étrangères ?



Oh... deux cents kilomètres à l'est...au moinsss !


----------



## mariebruxelles

Essayez, juste pour voir, de demander une "chocolatine" par ici.... :mdr:

Chez nous, on appelle ça une "couque au chocolat" (voire une "couque double chocolat" lorsqu'il y a, en plus, un glaçage au chocolat sur le dessus, comme sur les éclairs).  
Nous avons aussi des "couques au beurre" avec ou sans raisins, des "couques" Suisses rondes ou allongées et des "couques" à la crème.


----------



## itka

mariebruxelles said:


> Essayez, juste pour voir, de demander une "chocolatine" par ici.... :mdr:
> 
> Chez nous, on appelle ça une "couque au chocolat" (voire une "couque double chocolat" lorsqu'il y a, en plus, un glaçage au chocolat sur le dessus, comme sur les éclairs).
> Nous avons aussi des "couques au beurre" avec ou sans raisins, des "couques" Suisses rondes ou allongées et des "couques" à la crème.



Merci Marie ! C'est une information de premier plan pour tous ceux qui iront faire un tour en Belgique !


----------



## Nicomon

Je continuerai sans doute à dire chocolatine, mais pour les autres variétés de viennoiseries/pâtisseries du genre... entre pain et couque je vote pour l'expression Belge.  

Dont on parle d'ailleurs dans l'article cité au post #7 et à nouveau au post #12.


----------



## orlando09

Je pense que chocolatine c'est peut-être surtout dans le sud-ouest? 

Je voulais demander, je dis normalement simplement un "pain chocolat" - est-ce que j'ai tort? Est-ce qu'on devrait toujours dire "au" chocolat (même si le "au" n'est pas très accentué) ?

Edit -- je voulais dire sud-ouest [j'avais écrit sud-est]


----------



## Me-K

(petit) pain au chocolat (toujours avec _au_)
_chocolatine_ se dit aussi dans le Sud-Ouest de la France


----------



## Grop

orlando09 said:


> Je pense que chocolatine c'est peut-être surtout dans le sud-est?



Non, plutôt le Sud-Ouest (et le Québec ). Tout comme Itka et Karine je dis un pain au chocolat.



> Est-ce qu'on devrait toujours dire "au" chocolat (even if the "au" is not very stressed) ?


C'est ce que je fais. Maintenant, peut-être que des gens font comme toi.


----------



## orlando09

Oups, je voulais dire sud-ouest..


----------

